# Jackass 4: Deutscher Trailer zum Abschluss der Jackass-Reihe



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Jackass 4: Deutscher Trailer zum Abschluss der Jackass-Reihe* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jackass 4: Deutscher Trailer zum Abschluss der Jackass-Reihe*


----------



## Dynamitarde (31. Juli 2021)

War schon in den 90er Jahren absolut nicht lustig und Ich war da ständig bekifft


----------



## Edelosi (31. Juli 2021)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> War schon in den 90er Jahren absolut nicht lustig und Ich war da ständig bekifft


Deswegen war es ja lustig. Weil man mit Kumpels völlig dicht war.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2021)

Jackass habe ich früher viel geguckt auf MTV.
Manche Sachen waren echt eklig. Aber teilweise auch richtig lustig.
Ich glaube in einer Folge hatte auch Brad Pitt mal mitgemacht. Im Affenkostüm.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Juli 2021)

Jackass ist halt völlig gehirnamputierter Bullshit. Aber die wissentliche Absicht genau das zu sein machts auch wieder ein Stückweit interessant 

Ich mag das meiste nicht wirklich was die so treiben aber zugegeben, ich habe die Filme gesehen und zumindest bei ausgewählten Szenen hatte ich durchaus Spaß.


----------



## wr2champ (31. Juli 2021)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> War schon in den 90er Jahren absolut nicht lustig und Ich war da ständig bekifft


Wie gut, dass Jackass erst 2000 kam. Da war es nämlich lustig.


----------



## volty (1. August 2021)

Jetzt erstmal ein Omelette zum Frühstück


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2021)

volty schrieb:


> Jetzt erstmal ein Omelette zum Frühstück


Anspielung auf das Eier-Wettessen?


----------



## LastManStanding (1. August 2021)

Sorry dafür kann man nich zu alt sein , 32 und so ziemlich genau mein Humor.
Humor muss schon irgendwie ein kleinwenig weh tun!
Deswegen ist bei anspruchslosen Humor der nicht aus Körperlichen Schmerz wie Jackass endsteht bei Kabarett, Kritischer u Sarkastischer Humor wie Serdar Somuncu, Lisa Eckhart...(viel unbekannte etc) mein Ding.
Tatsächlich muss ich Witze haben über die ich besonders nachdenken muss zusammenhänge erkennen ob man da überhaupt lachen kann. Weshalb mir Serdar Somuncu auch live sehr gut gefällt.

Über die übliche Comedy aus der regulären PrimeTime etc kann ich leider maximal müde lächeln.
Carolin Kebekus endlockt mir hier und da aber schon mal ein echtes lächeln. Weil sie so plumb ist^^

Also Jackass 4 wird wohl mein erster echter Kino besuch seit vielen Jahren^^.


----------



## FetterKasten (1. August 2021)

Die Filme waren iwie nie so gut wie die Serie. 
Aber Jackass sind schon Erinnerungen, als Jugendlicher nachts auf MTV und sich den Mist anschauen. 
Das sind alles so Sachen,  die es so nicht mehr geben wird, weil nicht mehr politisch/gesellschaftlich korrekt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. August 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Die Filme waren iwie nie so gut wie die Serie.
> Aber Jackass sind schon Erinnerungen, als Jugendlicher nachts auf MTV und sich den Mist anschauen.


This.^^

Keine Ahnung wann das genau war aber ich schätze mal ich war so gefühlte 16, 17, 18 Jahre alt als nachts Jackass-Folgen auf MTV liefen. Das war auf manchen Partys oder sonstigen geselligen Abenden schon ne witzige Sache.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2021)

Noch ekliger fand ich den Borat Film. Den habe ich ab der Hotelzimmer-Kampfszene (nackig) aus gemacht.


----------

